# Super Bowl XLVIII



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

​
*Who'd you like to see win?*

Seattle Seahawks342.86%Denver Bronchos457.14%


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

Who'd you like to see win?


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I dont watch football the whole year until the super bowl.. I usually root for the team that doesn't get the first points on the board. U used to watch Monday Night Football, until they moved it from ABC to ESPN.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't watch foot ball.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm a Raiders fan but since that boat has sunk ( for around 20 years ),I'm going with Denver. Manning is just too tricky-and that offense! Tell ya one thing,I'm from Jersey and I will be no where near the meadowlands!!!!!!! TRAFFIC ANYONE? :king:


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I met a psychic today who say that she wasnt going to watch the game because the seahawks were going to lose... I guess we shall see... lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NoobShooter said:


> I met a psychic today who say that she wasnt going to watch the game because the seahawks were going to lose... I guess we shall see... lol


Psychics you say ? I'm still waiting for one to win the lottery . . .


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> NoobShooter said:
> 
> 
> > I met a psychic today who say that she wasnt going to watch the game because the seahawks were going to lose... I guess we shall see... lol
> ...


Lol.. She said she wasn't that kind of psychic...


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd like the Vikings to win, but I'm sure that will be a cold day in hell :rofl:


----------

